

Twitter Experiment - bhp
http://www.smexperiment.com/

======
geuis
You need to tell us in the first paragraph what this is. Calling it a social
experiment doesn't tell me anything. Describe exactly what you are trying to
achieve and give me a reason to want to request a code.

------
mrfish
Clearly the experiment is to gather as many sucker volunteers as possible. I
for one signed up!

